# 1941 Mercury Just picked Looking for info



## npence (Nov 21, 2010)

I just picked this bike up this weekend and some started to restore it and must of got bored with it. So it sits in Primer and would like to know the rarity of this bike and to see some original painted ones to get the paint scheme to restore this one back to Factory specs. Thanks 



[/url]


[/url]


[/url]
[

[/url]


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, that thing is straight! Looks to be correct for the most part. I would probably change out any philips  head screw to slotted and spend some money on a paint job, then you will have a extremely nice bike. Wait you already have one it's just not finished.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 21, 2010)

What a sweet ride you just purchased, and with the floating hub!!! 

I have the same bike and it also sits in a 'primer' state. 

For your edification, the bike's a Mercury Pacemaker, manufactured by the Murray Ohio Company, made between 1939 and 1941 (there were slight changes made each year). Colors ranged from; black, maroon, red, and blue.

The styling design of the bike was the creation of the famous industrial designer and artist, Viktor Schreckengost (who took over styling duties that year at the Murray Co for an even more famous Count Alexis de Sakhnoffsky) Schreckengosts introduced the bike to the public at the New York World's Fair in 1939. 

Don't quote me on this, my memory is a bit vague but I remember seeing the same bike many years ago but with a Western Flyer badge on the front shroud, perhaps Western Auto sold them? I'm not a bike historian, or a forensic expert  I'm sure if it was bogus or real?

What is unique about your bike is that you’re missing the tiny headlights ports that were incorporated into the front of the tank. (Several years ago I made a mold of the lenses and I still have it, somewhere). 

I don’t think I’ve ever seen this tank without the headlights. If you can, could you pulled the tank and see if the inside of the tank was filled in? 

Regardless, you have a very premium and desirable bike. Enjoy!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 21, 2010)

Check this one out.
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle869.htm


----------



## slick (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice score Nate! You planning on selling this one?? HINT HINT! I have multiple bikes for sale right now.


----------



## npence (Nov 21, 2010)

fordsnake said:


> What a sweet ride you just purchased, and with the floating hub!!!
> 
> I have the same bike and it also sits in a 'primer' state.
> 
> ...




I have found that the non lighted tank was a lesser model then the lighted tank same one that Rustyspoke66 found on nostalgic.net.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 22, 2010)

there is the western flyer and the mecury model one has the aviator on the fender and the other has the deco orniment.  and also marked that way on the schroud with a decal. i have the lighted tank model,  those screws on the schroud are correct.    the rack is for the crome tank model.  I'll be painting it this summer after i finish my cars interior.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 22, 2010)

> i have the lighted tank model, those screws on the schroud are correct. the rack is for the crome tank model. I'll be painting it this summer after i finish my cars interio



 Thanks for the clarity; and since this thread seems to be about facts…did I not see your bike listed in the gallery as a "Worlds Fair"?  As far as I know there's only one bike that holds that honor, and Leon Dixon owns that prestigious puppy!  He not only coined the "Worlds Fair" name, but he also gave the Silver King M137 the name 'Wingbar”.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 22, 2010)

actually they are all worlds fair bikes.  they are rare in any form.   leons has aluminum fenders and that is why there are only a few of them.  I do have sales catalog info for that bike which helps me to clairify certain points on this bike.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 22, 2010)

> Originally Posted by redline1968
> actually they are all worlds fair bikes. they are rare in any form. leons has aluminum fenders and that is why there are only a few of them. I do have sales catalog info for that bike which helps me to clairify certain points on this bike.




You’re right, all of these bikes are rare…any prewar bike that survived WW2’s metal confiscation is undoubtedly rare. I’m only making a fuss over the Mercury nomenclature because I would hate for a novice collector to have the lines blurred for them without the correct information. No matter how delusional Uncle Leon is….the facts are still the facts.

It’s like owning a 1965 Mustang...one day I’m inspired to add a hood scoop to it, add some Shelby stripes to the top of it, and the numbers “350” on the bottom rail of the ride!  Instantly the car is transformed into a badass Shelby and the world thinks I own the real thing! Now is that right? And lets say one day, I decide to sell the car to some unsuspected buyer who hasn’t a clue what he's buying, because he doesn’t have all the facts? Sadly I’ve seen this scenario happen too many times (surreptitious means to make a buck!)  

Now if someone has the facts or the proof that the Murray Co advertised or marketed the Mercury Pacemaker as the “World’s Fair” bicycle…pleeazzze share and enlighten us all...I’m very receptive to the facts.


----------



## slick (Nov 23, 2010)

I thought I saw a picture of a hub or sprocket saying "World's Fair" on it on one of these bikes? I'll search through my stuff.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 23, 2010)

I agree, fakes should be stated in any form.  but wasn't it displayed at the worlds fair as the most beautiful bicycle.  and because of this it would be relativley easy to associate it with this bicycle as the the worlds fair bicycle.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 23, 2010)

I’ve attached an excerpt from Mr. Leon Dixon's 1987 newsletter, _Classic Bicycle & Whizzer News_. I doubt you’ll find any printed information that precedes this article or acknowledges the Mercury Pacemaker as a “World’s Fair” bicycle! Yes the Mercury Pacemaker was the ‘official bicycle’ of the 1939 New York Worlds Fair, but there was never anything printed or branded as the World's Fair! If there is something out there that disputes Mr Dixon acclaim, share it with us, it’ll certainly squelch Mr. Dixon’s bravado and his credibility!  But if not then you gotta give him his props and allow him to owned the only World Fair…everything else is a *Mercury Pacemaker*! I will now shut my mouth on this matter before I alienate my fellow bicycle brethrens ☺


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 23, 2010)

ah yes, the twist of words.    see it at the worlds fair.... doesn't that mean in implication that the bike  is the worlds fair bike weather displayed or not. i thought about it.  and what about the camero pace car? most were sold by chev but represents the indy 500 but never been there.  still is the indy pace car.


----------



## chitown (Nov 23, 2010)

Great example redline about the indy car. True provenance is documented evidence going back to the origin. Not because "we" have yet to see another exactly like it. I know a lot of bikes that "I" haven't seen another exactly like it, doesn't mean it's of any importance unless you can link it all the way back to the source and prove its _story_. In fact every bike I own I have yet to see one exactly like them... *wow cool.* (sarcastic font added)

I got a story for ya... that's one cool bike ya got there. So npence you're post says you are looking for information... now I fear you have too much information. Keep pics coming when you get her painted. It's a great canvas.


----------



## npence (Nov 23, 2010)

Once I get the paint scheme down and the right colors I will be sure to post some pics also have a 41 firestone supercruiser Im restoring will post some pics of that as well. Thanks keep the info coming


----------



## kreika (Jan 9, 2017)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Check this one out.
> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle869.htm





rustyspoke66 said:


> Check this one out.
> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle869.htm



Hey that's my back yard!!!


----------



## mrg (Jan 9, 2017)

Did anyone notice the multipal holes in the front fender, one even by the shroud, mine and a few others have the same holes that line up with a rollfast (train?) style fender, there a couple of threads here about that, not sure what badged bikes came with that lite, or if a liteless tank has a bigger fender lite?


----------



## higgens (Jan 9, 2017)

There's a thread about how he found the original one to the bike I saw just a few day ago


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## geech34 (Mar 7, 2017)

Any info on the serial numbers on these bikes?  I have frames numbered 35207, MD29286, MF29747, MD28432, MD2762  & MF1982. All are the same in appearance. Can anyone tell what years


 

 these frames are ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 7, 2017)

The gray one on the far right is a '37 Firestone Fleetwood. I know we had gathered some Merc numbers but not sure anyone has sorted them out yet. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Mar 7, 2017)

The far left is an Elgin twin bar. Three boys and a girls Mercury Pacemaker frames. Nice haul sir. 

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/mercury-pacemaker-frame-question.102625/#post-668838

Maybe this we'll help. I have quite a few of these bikes myself. Let me know if you need any help or questions.


----------



## kreika (Mar 7, 2017)

Courtesy Mr tinkerer


----------



## kreika (Mar 7, 2017)

geech34 said:


> Any info on the serial numbers on these bikes?  I have frames numbered 35207, MD29286, MF29747, MD28432, MD2762  & MF1982. All are the same in appearance. Can anyone tell what yearsView attachment 432509 View attachment 432510 these frames are ?




According to this chart MD would be 39? MF 41?


----------



## geech34 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks guys---that's what I was looking for


----------

